# Thankgiving dinner



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

I just was wondering what everyone else makes for thanksgiving dinner. If this is already a topic, sorry.

Here is what i make for our family.
Turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn, green bean casserole, homemade stuffing, wild rice, dinner rolls, pumpkin bars and my homemade chocolate eclair torte. This is the 1st year i am not making any pies.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I LOVE Thanksgiving Dinner!

I make turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, corn, gravy, broccoli casserole, mac & cheese, strawberry pretzel salad, deviled eggs, rolls & a sugar free, gluten free ooey gooey butter pumpkin cake! YUM!

My mother in law will also bring banana pudding.

Christmas will be ham, hashbrown casserole, corn, mixed vegetable casserole, mac & cheese, grape salad, deviled eggs, rolls, chocolate cobbler & sugar free, gluten free cheesecake.

And my mother in law will bring banana pudding. 

Beth


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

We are having dinner for my entire family this year. My dad is supplying the turkey, (so mine stays in the freezer till Christmas), I am making noodles, smashed taters, 3 pumpkin rolls, hot rolls, stuffing and maybe some chocolate fudge and a cheese ball. Sister will bring a couple side dishes, one brother might bring a desert or two, other 2 sibling won't be able to be here.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Turkey, stuffing, mashed 'tators, green beans with bacon and onions, sweet potato casserole (yum!), great grandma's cranberry relish with lemon mayonnaise, rolls, pumpkin and pecan pies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

Im hosting this year..

Turkey
Stuffing ( homemade including homemade bread to make it!)
Mashed potatoes
Cabbage salad
Turnips
Corn
Gravy
Rolls
Fruit platter( MIL brings)
Veggie platter(MIL brings)
Shrimp with cocktail sauce(MIL brings)
Stuffed mushrooms ( Not sure if Im making these or not)

Peanut butter cup chocolate cake with peanut butter frosting sprinkled with chopped peanut butter cups..Something new Im making as no one seems to care for pies much..I will probably make a pumpkin roll since they stay fresh for 2-weeks..


I learned to make a lot of the food ahead of time so I don't get so stressed out trying to make almost all the food the same day..
In case anyone is interested this is what I did last year to ease my work/stress load.

I made my mashed potatoes the day before so just heat them up..Ive also peeled,quartered them and put in a pot of cold salted water the night before I needed them.

I make my dressing a few days ahead of time put into a buttered casserole dish to be baked with my Turkey..since I use my homemade bread it saves a lot work on Thanksgiving.

I cook my Turnips the day or before..so just reheat.

I make my cabbage salad the day or two before.

I put my veggies in a bowl the day before.

I will make the cake a day before and the pumpkin roll I can make a few days in advance..

Ill tell you since its just mostly ME that cooks the whole meal..I relieved myself from so much stress by just prepping & cooking ahead of time..I actually had time to sit and relax with my family while the Turkey was baking..


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm making....nothing. :sob::grumble:

Thanksgiving is at the inlaws this year. MIL is an excellent cook for all things except stuffing; she just doesn't make it the only possible right way...the way my mom made it.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I always host a potluck, but an orchestrated potluck. Otherwise you end up with 11 salads and a pumpkin pie. Or vice versa. So whoever chimes in first on what they plan to bring gets to, but if we already have something of that sort coming, I say, you know, So-n-so has that covered, but we need bread or dessert or maybe an appetizer, what would you like to bring? 

Sometimes we decide to do traditional with turkey et al, sometimes we decide to do spicy, or paella, or roast something-not-turkey.

This year it is turkey, traditional. I'm making the turkey & stuffing. I'm also making the cranberry sauce because I like the way I make it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

For the last 10 years or so we have had smoked salmon, our homegrown wild rice and baked yams. We have pecan pie for dessert, later....James


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

Everyones dinner is making me hungry... i make alot if mine the day or two before as well.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, peas and onions (sometimes creamed), mashed winter squash and lots of gravy and cranberry sauce! 

I have never eaten anything else on Thanksgiving but this year we are going OUT to dinner. It's a long story why. Who knows what we might be served? A little scarey. I will cook a turkey over the weekend though!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanksgiving is the best dinner of the year!

Turkey
dressing
sweet potatoes (maybe this year I will try once again to re-create my great grandmother's sweet potato balls with a marshmallow in the middle)
broccoli-rice casserole
home-made cranberry relish
Gelatin-based salad, somebody shows up with one every year of some kind.
pumpkin pie, other desserts

Can't wait!! Not only a great meal, but this is when we can gather the most of the family together. It is bittersweet, I lost my favorite aunt this year, but also some warm and fond memories of her and the others we have lost who won't be gathered around the table this year.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Vosey said:


> this year we are going OUT to dinner.


enjoy the Chinese restaurant


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to do something different.

I still want it to be an epic meal.....but I don't want to do traditional.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

This year is going to be a little different. On Thanksgiving my dh and I are going to his parents. His dad is an insulin dependent diabetic so we will have only a few dishes, which is good because we have cut our portions back greatly.
We are having our Thanksgiving dinner on Saturday following because that way our boys can spend Thanksgiving with their girlfriends and their families.
So I will be making: Turkey, meatloaf (dh doesn't eat turkey or chicken), mashed potatoes and noodles, sweet potatoes, deviled eggs, pistacchio salad, green bean casserole, dinner rolls, double layer pumpkin cheesecake.
Normally I fix much more than that but we are really wanting to focus on being thankful more than we have in the past. So I figure I'll fix the other dishes for Christmas.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

DEKE01 said:


> enjoy the Chinese restaurant


No chinese restaurants around here! Our little town has a pizza place and a beautiful old hotel that serves a big T-day dinner. We never got there this summer for dinner, and so here we go for Thanksgiving.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Peas pudding, turkey with Garvey and cranberry sauce, turnip puff, baked carrots with cheese sauce and cracker crumbs, layers of baked mushrooms and olives, green beans with sliced roasted almonds, roasted Brussels sprouts with maple syrup and cayenne powder. 

Every other Thanksgiving we have a Jiggs dinner, with salt beef, turnips, parsnips, peas pudding, carrots and cabbage. A traditional Newfoundlander [eastern Canadian] meal.

If it were up to me, however, I would have a well made butter chicken and tikka masala, with rice and naan or singapor noodles. And for dessert, Uruguyan alfajores and a cake with fresh fruits on top and dulce de leche ('candy milk' or 'caramel milk') layers in the middle. I have a rather strange taste pallet compared to my family! 

A friend made a delicious meal the other day, that I just have to try out on my own. Fresh baby spinach in a bowl with olive oil, a bit of honey and lemon juice mixed in with baked sweet potatoes and white potatoes. Delicious!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll be going out to eat since I'm working.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

d'vash said:


> Peas pudding, turkey with Garvey and cranberry sauce, turnip puff, baked carrots with cheese sauce and cracker crumbs, layers of baked mushrooms and olives, roasted Brussels sprouts with maple syrup and cayenne powder.
> 
> Every other Thanksgiving we have a Jiggs dinner, with salt beef, turnips, parsnips, peas pudding, carrots and cabbage. A traditional Newfoundlander [eastern Canadian] meal.
> 
> ...


I'm fascinated by a turnip puff! What is it or do you have a simple recipe you could post?

I love reading all the interesting things that are a holiday tradition, I haven't eaten many of them!


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

We always purchase a very large turkeyâ24 pounder or better---, and roast it in the oven. So these days we have turkey, green peas, sweet potatoes w/pineapple topped with marshmallows, rolls with butter and of course whole cranberry sauce. Along with everything else there are olives, pickles, sliced carrots and sliced celery on the table.

For dessert there are always two pies (if a person wants them after all that dinner) a pumpkin pie and a mincemeat pie. I usually eat a slice of that after the evening meal, because since we eat Thanksgiving dinner at one or two p.m., Iâll later have a turkey sandwich---one of the main reasons to buy a larger bird, since we can have several meals from it, and then boil the carcass for soup.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Vosey said:


> I'm fascinated by a turnip puff! What is it or do you have a simple recipe you could post?
> 
> I love reading all the interesting things that are a holiday tradition, I haven't eaten many of them!


Recipe: http://www.kitchenparade.com/2006/11/turnip-puff.php

The only difference is, rather than mashing the turnips by hand, I put them into the blender to make sure it's extra light and fluffy. And I don't put nutmeg. 

It becomes an almost melt in your mouth, creamed consistency. Much lighter than mashed potatoes, and I think healthier too.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks d'vash! Can't wait to try it. I just sent the recipe to my sister who is over run with turnips this year. And I was reading DH your dinners and he is interested in peas pudding! Honestly I was thinking along the lines of "peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold" which always sounded disgusting. 

We're from Maine (lots and lots of Canadians there) and all those turnips and brussel sprouts just make our hearts sing!


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Vosey said:


> Thanks d'vash! Can't wait to try it. I just sent the recipe to my sister who is over run with turnips this year. And I was reading DH your dinners and he is interested in peas pudding! Honestly I was thinking along the lines of "peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold" which always sounded disgusting.
> 
> We're from Maine (lots and lots of Canadians there) and all those turnips and brussel sprouts just make our hearts sing!


I'll have to ask my folks for grandmother's recipe. I can't seem to find it online - perhaps I have the wrong name? 

Peas pudding is a bread made from yellow split peas. It is generally served with vegetable-gravy but tastes delicious on it's own too. Maybe if Georgia (Newfieannie) sees this thread, she'll be able to chime in on what I am talking about. I don't like peas porridge, or split peas for that matter, but LOVE it as a bread.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

All of DH's family is going to TN for the holiday and my side of the family is scattered about at their own family dinners. We could show up at any of their dinners and be welcome, but we've decided to stay home this year and watch football. On the menu is venison jerky, some type of dark beer for him and a big iced Diet Mt Dew for me.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Baked chicken, dressing, potato salad, sweet potato casserole, english peas, cranberry sauce, and homemade yeast rolls. As for dessert, I always make a pumpkin pie for DH (I don't care for it), but for me, it'll be the sweet potato casserole.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Wow, I cannot wait now! Everyone is making me hungry 

I just saw this towel on etsy and thought it was humorous:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/115749711/hangry-flour-sack-tea-towel?ref=br_feed_6&br_feed_tlp=gifts

Our menu:
-Brined Turkey with Giblet Gravy
-Sour Cherry and Toasted Pecan Stuffing
-Meat & Potato Dressing
-Peas
-Sweet Potato Casserole with Praline Topping
-Homemade Cranberry Sauce
-Honey Pan Rolls
-Homemade Honey Pumpkin Pie
-Homemade French Apple Pie

hippygirl, my husband is the pumpkin pie fan too, and like you I love Sweet Potato Casserole


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

Everyones dinner sounds so yummy.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

We (my mother, sister and I) take turns hosting Thanksgiving. We coordinate what each person is bringing. This year, my sister is hosting so she'll do the turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole and a lemon meringue pie (she makes wonderful ones). My mom is bringing the cranberries (real ones, not those yukky canned ones), frozen yogurt salad and something we affectionately call "that green Jello with the pineapple and cottage cheese". I'll be bringing sweet potato casserole, an apple pie and some homemade apple cider.


----------



## dmelzo (Oct 5, 2013)

bgraham said:


> I LOVE Thanksgiving Dinner!
> 
> I make turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, corn, gravy, broccoli casserole, mac & cheese, strawberry pretzel salad, deviled eggs, rolls & a sugar free, gluten free ooey gooey butter pumpkin cake! YUM!
> 
> ...


Chocolate cobbler? tell me more please


----------



## dmelzo (Oct 5, 2013)

Vosey said:


> Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, peas and onions (sometimes creamed), mashed winter squash and lots of gravy and cranberry sauce!
> 
> I have never eaten anything else on Thanksgiving but this year we are going OUT to dinner. It's a long story why. Who knows what we might be served? A little scarey. I will cook a turkey over the weekend though!


Ever see the Christmas Story? Could be the same for Thanksgiving... lol


----------



## dmelzo (Oct 5, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> We (my mother, sister and I) take turns hosting Thanksgiving. We coordinate what each person is bringing. This year, my sister is hosting so she'll do the turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole and a lemon meringue pie (she makes wonderful ones). My mom is bringing the cranberries (real ones, not those yukky canned ones), frozen yogurt salad and something we affectionately call "that green Jello with the pineapple and cottage cheese". I'll be bringing sweet potato casserole, an apple pie and some homemade apple cider.


Love homemade cranberry sauce.... It is so much better


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Turkey
Duck
Dressing
Mashed Potatoes & Gravy
Green Beans
Pies: Pumpkin, Mincemeat, Apple, Peach
Wild Mushroom Risotto
Devilled Eggs
Potato Salad
Sweet Potato Casserole
Marble Cheesecake
Cranberry au glace
....and the kids will all bring a side. (We have 6 adult children--each will have a plus one. Nephew and his plus one may be here. New daughter-in-law will probably bring her brother)
My parents will be here--Mom usually brings a relish tray.


----------



## margene (Aug 29, 2006)

Roast Turkey, Mashed homegrown potatoes and turkey gravy, homemade stuffing, butterscotch yams, green bean casserole with homegrown beans, homemade butter rolls, cranberry sauce, squash pie from homegrown squash.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Deep-fried Turkey
Mashed Potatoes/Gravy
Purple Hull Peas
Green Beans
Corn
Cranberry Sauce
Homemade Dinner Rolls
Pecan Pie
Pumpkin Cheesecake


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Turkey 
sausage and cornbread stuffing
mashed potatoes
gravy
cranberry sauce
green beans with bacon
develed eggs
hot rolls 
and pumpkin pie


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm roasting a couple of pork shoulders on the charcoal grill, grill roasted yams with butter and honey if you want it, collards, green beans, and a couple sweet potato pies. Sister is bringing the rolls and cranberry sauce, niece one bringing broccoli casserole and squash casserole, niece 2 is bringing turkey and the dressing. I'll probably cook up some field peas and snaps as well. There will be more for sure. I love Thanksgiving!


----------

